# Cits and azureus



## jackj921 (Apr 17, 2008)

I have about 10 cits and 5 azureus froglets that I would like to sell all at once. All of these were hatched in March or April. If someone would like to make a few bucks retailing individually, $300 takes them all. They are in plastic vivs and you can have those also. I live in Davidson NC but driving several hours to meet a buyer is not a problem. Please pm me if interested.
THANKS
JACK


----------



## jackj921 (Apr 17, 2008)

Sold the bunch!!!


----------

